# 

## LAEN

> 178-    ,        ,      ,     
> ,    ,      '     -,   .         ,     .     . 
>    ; ',   ;   ;          䳿   , ,        䳿 ̳.              .     18:30        ' . ,       ,  , ,    ,  . ,           . 
>          . 
> / 
> - ³   / 
>        . 
> / 
> - ͳ,  . 
> ...

  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/4777/ 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
  // - ?!

----------


## nickeler

?    -     ,     "",     "" . 10-12      .         !    ,  ...

----------


## LAEN

. 
      //       /     ?
        (  , , ...) ??? 
    - (,  ,   )     ,    -        . 
.

----------


## -

> // - ?!

        1,2    .
 -,
           15  ( . )))).

----------

> ?    -     ,     "",     "" .  .

        .   

> [  
>   // - ?!

                     .           

> . 
>       //       /     ?
>         (  , , ...)

                  .   ""                              .     ?    .

----------

-     .      .

----------


## laithemmer

,  :)    ,  .
.. ,    - ,      .

----------


## -

> 1,2    .

   , . 178  " ** ".   

> -     .      .

     ,      ,  ** -  (    ).     ( )

----------

> -

        ?        ?

----------


## amanuma

()         
P.S.             ?

----------


## V00D00People

******... 
,       ()   ...

----------


## -

-   /.      ))

----------

? 
 =)
  .        .              ..
      =)))

----------


## -

,     )))    ,   .   -      .        (      ).

----------


## amanuma

> 

                                   ?

----------

.         =) 
:      -  ,       

          1,2   
' ,        
       2204,  2205, 2206, 
2208. 
    .  
:
2203 - ;  
2204 -   ,  ;  ,      2009;  
2205 -     ,       ;  
2206 -    ( ,  ( ),  );           ,     ;  
2208 -   ,      80 . %;  ,     . 
       =)

----------


## LAEN

.      . 
  ,    // ,    /  .. 
    -    .
   - .

----------



----------


## Ihor

> .      . 
>   ,    // ,    /  .. 
>     -    .
>    - .

                     :)

----------


## RAMM

*Ihor* ,    ,     . ?      ,   ?

----------

> -   /.      ))

----------


## Ihor

>

----------


## -

> .         =) 
> :      -  ,       
> 
>           1,2   
> ' ,        
>        2204,  2205, 2206, 
> 2208. 
>     .  
> :
> ...

    ,     ,   . ,    -   ,  )))    -  .         .     .  " " - ..    (   ). ..    . 178 -   ,   .     " ", " ".
 ,     -           ))) 
,    - .

----------


## fabulist

> ..   ( )

    ?  ,    ,    - ,    .     .    : ,  ,  ,  .    "".
 ""     ,    . ,    ,    . 
 ,         ,    -   .   -   ( - ). 
    (  , )    - ,   ..
      ,  ,    .     ,    -  .

----------


## laithemmer

.
""    ?

----------


## fabulist

> .
> ""    ?

                ". ".  ,   1,5      .  - "     ".
  -  '   .
 쳺    ?
ճ  '    ?

----------


## -

> ?  ,    ,    - ,    .     .    : ,  ,  ,  .    "".
>  ""     ,    . ,    ,    . 
>  ,         ,    -   .   -   ( - ). 
>     (  , )    - ,   ..
>       ,  ,    .     ,    -  .

    ,   .   -   _ _   (), +    . .   -  ,        (), ()).    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ". "

    ?  ?     ?      ?  
   ,       ?

----------


## -

> ". ".  ,   1,5      .  - "     ".
>   -  '   .
>  쳺    ?
> ճ  '    ?

     ()   .   178  .   -     .   .     -  .         .     -     -      1,5 .     .
  -         .     ,      .

----------


## fabulist

> ?  ?     ?      ?
>    ,       ?

  , ,  .     , ..    (. ).
 ,    , ..   " "   . .
  , ,    "" ,   .
 ,    ,     )))).
..   -     ,     ...         ( ),      . 
   ...  .  ,    , ..       .   - ,   .   

> ()   .   178  .

       .     ,    .    ( - )    .

----------


## -

.   ""  .   ,  .   

> 12.02.2009                              . .....  
>  ....   .........  ,    .........     .......       _1 , ֲ_1  ,  _1   -  
>  . 178 .1 , -  
>          :  
>     07.02.2009   23 . ......... _1 . *    ,   *  .........., *   .*  
>      . 178 . 1 ,  -  
>           :  
>       _1       . 
>            ........   10 . 
> : .........

----------


## V00D00People

.... :(

----------


## Waldemar

...     ???    ??

----------

))

----------


## fabulist

> _1     .

  ...  .

----------


## -

> ...  .

           //.         .     ,        )))

----------

.   

> ...     ???    ??

  ֲ             ?
                       .                        

> 

  **:       .

----------


## fabulist

> ...

       ? 
,     -  '    '.    ,     .  ,    ,       . 
    ,    ,      볿,  ,  , .  .

----------


## -

> .

   ,    ( ,  )       .        ,      .   ,     ))

----------


## Waldemar

**:     (  ),  , ,         ,(       ())))
     ,      ...
P.S.    ...  ??...

----------

> ? 
> ,     -  '    '.    ,     .  ,    ,       .

             .                        .                            .   

> ,    ( ,  )       .        ,      .   ,     ))

           .         .         .         ,       ,        ̲     ?

----------


## fabulist

> 

        !
   ,    .       ,       .            -    .     ,      .  
,   (  ),     ,      "".
   ,    ,   .
    ,     .
   " " -  ,      "".
  ""        .
  ,     ',    . 
,          ,     .  ,        " "     .

----------


## -

*fabulist*,    ( )   .     ,    -,    .        , ,  .   ,       ,   ,      .              .       ,  ,    .  .            ,    .    )  
  .   23 ,    (       .   .    ).          ,            .  ,           ,          .  
2  .  (   ,      )     ,      .         ?  .

----------


## V00D00People

,              
  "   "     ...            ,    -   ,       ... 
          ... 
        ,   ,

----------


## fabulist

> *fabulist*, 
> 2  .  (   ,      )     ,      .         ?  .

     ,       .
        ,         .
 -  ,      ,   **  ,      :
 -     ;
 -   . 
   ,    ,   .          ,           .
 ,    ,   .      ,     

> ,    .    )

          .     ,     .

----------


## art_b

**,   ,      ?        ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...          ...
> ...

        ?  
       ,       ,   ,     .
            .  , ,     . )

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

        ...
    ,

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>     ,

        .    -    .     ,    ?

----------

> !
>    ,    .       ,       .            -    .     ,      .

                        .          , ,               .           "               "    ?
                .                  ?                           

> **,   ,      ?        ?

       .           .    .    .        .        (      ).ϳ

----------

.)))  .

----------


## fabulist

> , ,

       ,   .        .    -         ,    -       ,    , .
  ,   ,     .      .  ,  .     ,  - .
ͳ    " , ,    "   ,  ,  .         ,   - .
  ,      ,      ?   ?
,                   . ,  ,           . ͳ        , .   

> ?

     :   

> -  '    '

  ,     ,  ,  .     ( )     .   

> 

    , .   ,   ,         - . 
     ...    .    .

----------


## art_b

**,      ?  ?        ?     ?

----------


## Victorious

ֳ :            .     .... **,   ??...

----------


## RAMM

> .)))  .

    !     ,    -  , ,    ( ).          .    .

----------


## aneisha

> .          , ,               .           "               "    ?
>                 .                  ?

  ,  ,  ,   ( ) - , ,    ? 
 ?    ?    ,          .  ,     ,     ,      ,          . 
       ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*fabulist*,     , !  -    ,  -.
 :          ,     ( )  . ?
:   -    .    ?

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> *fabulist*,     , !  -    ,  -.

  ?

----------

> !     ,    -  , ,    ( ).          .    .

     ,       䳺.    .    -  ,  (  ),   .

----------


## Ihor

> .          , ,               .           "               "    ?
>                 .                  ?                           
>      .           .    .    .        .        (      ).ϳ    ** **

   ,        ,    ?     ?        ,  ,      ?

----------

> **,      ?  ?        ?     ?

  ͳ     .ֳ       ,,,,(        ),         .           ,             .
³      , ,              .                         .                  .           .   

> ֳ :            .     .... **,   ??...

                         " "      .

----------

)))))))

----------

> ,  ,  ,   ( ) - , ,    ? 
>  ?    ?    ,          .  ,     ,     ,      ,          . 
>        ,  .

              "   ?   .                  

> ,        ,    ?     ?        ,  ,      ?

  ֳ                         ?  .
P.S           ""

----------


## aneisha

> " "      .

      ,   ? ,                .  

> "   ?   .

      .   ,              , (     ,        䳺).  ,   -    ,   . ,   .    ,     ,     ,    .

----------

> ,   ? ,               .  .

                              " "      ,,  쳿,     ,               .                  "      "   

> ,   -    ,   . ,   .    ,     ,     ,    .

                               .     .

----------


## RAMM

> ,       䳺.    . ...

        .

----------


## amanuma

> "      "

        ?    ?

----------


## Ihor

> ֳ                         ?  .
> P.S           ""

  ,  ,      :)

----------


## Waldemar

...        ...     ??? 
...        (   ),     ,         ,        (!!!      !!!!)...  ˲
  ??   ,      ...

----------

.))          .))
,     "...  --".   .  .           ,   .    ,      ,  .    ,       .   :     .        "",    .     ,        ,   ,   .   - -   (  .     .           ,    ).          ,     :     ,     (  ,      ,        ).          ,     ?     .         .        .    , ,  .      ,   100  ,   ( )    .  ,    . ,   ,     , ,         . , ,     ,            .      .     (  ), .     "",  .        (),     ,    ,         , ,      (   )).    .      .         ).     .  ,  .    . ³ -      .          ,  .  .

----------


## -

*RAMM,*       -     4653 "       ,       0,5%,   ", .   11 .

----------


## RAMM

.     .      .   ?

----------


## -

> .     .      .   ?

   -   ,         ( )))

----------


## RAMM

,    .         . .
          .
(.     2001 )
     . ?

----------


## -

*RAMM*, ,    ,     -  -     178-    )  
    4653     178   .    :  

> 3.      .
>           ,  ,    1-5  2  , .  
>  II.        (³     ()1984,   N 51, .1122 ):
> 1.     178    : 
>  178-1.  (, ) ,       0,5 ,      .
>       ,       0,5 ,           
>                         ,       ,     ,        ,       ,             ,  -             15  . 
>  ,       0,5 ,        
>                       ,                ,     ,                  ,              .
> 	2.    222      178   ,  178-1

        1-5  :   

> :
> 1)	   500 .  ,    ;
> 2)	          (   
> ) ,    ;
> 3)	   (                 ,               );    
> 4)       -     ;
> 5)       ,     .

            (       100%).   178    . *     .*   ?
,    .  ,     ,             .

----------


## nickeler

*Ihor*,          .       .    ...      ,       .  **, yes, my dear, i'm your nitemare!!! muhaha!!!  
 :   ,        "    ,       ?  .        ,       ,      ,   .     ,       .

----------


## fabulist

> ,     ,             .

  ,  .  ....          .
 , ,  ,              .     ,          .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>           ...

  *-*,   (  )   :
"    ,  ,    1-5  2  , . "

----------


## -

> ,  .  ....          .
>  , ,  ,              .     ,          .

  -    ,   /       ,      /,      ()        .      ,    -   " ".        : *"           ,   .. . ,         ,          ".*   ,     ,  . 
    -   , !,      ()

----------


## RAMM

> ...          .
> ...

  *fabulist*,         ? 
    ?         ,   ,    ,    ,   ?         ,   ? .       .  .      .          ,     ?      ,    ?  
 ..1 -  -   ()          -       .   . 
     -   .  , .   .    ? , . 
 ..2 -     -  .

----------


## -

> -,   (  )   :
> "    ,  ,    1-5  2  , . "

  ,   .     ,      . .

----------


## RAMM

> ,   .     ,      . .

  ,  .   .  -     .     , ,      .

----------

.             . .
          ..        .   5    ,       .   , ,          .

----------


## -

> , ,      .

      4 .   ( ,  ).      .  
   (100%  !): http://video.i.ua/user/373453/14098/42013/

----------


## fabulist

> ...        ? 
>    ?         ,   ,    ,    ,   ?        ,   ? .       .  .      .          ,     ?      ,    ?

       ,  ..  ́     ,  , ,   , ,      .  ,   . 
      ,   ,      ,         10   .      ?
  -            ?      ?
     ,         .  ,   .   

> ,     ,  .

   

> 

     ́...    .)) 
,         " ".  ,   - ....  ?  ,     , .   ,   ?   ,       - " -  "..."      "?   , .)

----------

> ?    ?

  ̳     ,         

> ...        ...     ??? 
> ...        (   ),     ,         ,        (!!!      !!!!)...  ˲
>   ??   ,      ...

             "    "      .       **,

----------


## fabulist

> -   .  , .   .    ? , .

      .
   .        .    -     .  ,     ,  -    ,  -  .  .
  -       ,     .  -  ,     -     , .  "" -   .
 .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>       ,   ,      ,         10   .      ?
>   -            ?      ?
>      ,         .  ,   .
> ...

  *fabulist*,      (, ,  )   ,    .      .               . ,      .        ,   . ..    . 
   ,      ,     ,     .  ,        ,       .      ,   .
       .                   .   .    . 
   .     .      . , ,             .
 ,    ,    ,     -  .         .

----------


## serg1975

?  -  . .        -.  -           (   ,       )))

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>  ,     ,  -    ,  -  .  ...
> .

       .     .      .

----------


## fabulist

> ,    ,    ,     -  .         .

    ...  ,   -   ,    ... 
   ,  ..    ,        ,     .
          ,         (   , ))))))).

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>     -     , . ...

     "   "?        -   . ?  
   ,    .
 ,          
 ,    ...    ,  -    .

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> .     .      .

       .      ,   (  )    -    ?
,   ,  ,    ,   ...  -  .      ""   . 
  -   ,  -   ,  -  ,   ,    .  - ....,  ...      

> "   "?        -   . ?

      ? ",    ,  - ?" -     , .
   - ,      ,    .    -     -   .     ,     .

----------


## serg1975

.   .    .     ,    ,    15  .      ,     (      . ),     (     ,   ),  , ..........    , , , . ,  ,   ,  .,,   .     ((((((.

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> .      ,   (  )    -    ?
> ,   ,  ,    ,   ...  -  .      ""   . 
>   -   ,  -   ,  -  ,   ,    .  - ....,  ...

  *fabulist*,     .  .   .      .  ""  -      .        ,      . ..     .     .         .    .   ? 
..   .  . , , .
  . ...    1.5        .   ,    .      .        ?
    . ,  ,      .

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ""  -      .        ,      .

   ""  ,   .       ,  ,       - 
   ""    ,      .   

> ...    1.5        .   ,    .      .        ?
>     . ,  ,      .

       , .       ....
       ,     ,      . 
,    .   . 
  ()     ,  ,  ,    .         .
 10        ()    ,    ,  ,     ..        .
,    -        ,       .
     ,  .    .      ,      "   ".      -  ,    .   ,           . 
 ,   ,   , .     (  )   .

----------

> *fabulist*,      (, ,  )   ,    .      .               . ,      .        ,   . ..    . 
>    ,      ,     ,     .  ,        ,       .      ,   .

          .          

> ?

         .   ?                  .   .   

> . .        -.

        ""       ?   

> ...  ,   -   ,    ... 
>    ,  ..    ,        ,     .
>           ,         (   , ))))))).

          .                  .   

> .   .    .

              .           "      ".                "     .
            1)  2)    (   "              )3)       (     )4) .
          3.5  3,4        

> ,    ,    15  .      ,     (      . ),

                         .

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,  **        .       .    ...      ,       .  **, yes, my dear, i'm your nitemare!!! muhaha!!!

           ,      

> ...        ...     ??? 
> ...        (   ),     ,         ,        (!!!      !!!!)...  ˲
>   ??   ,      ...

  + ,   :)       ,          :)  
    ,          :)

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>      ,  .    .      ,      "   ".      -  ,    .   ,           .
> ...

    .      - . ,     .          , ,   ?
   .  .   .      ,      ,    ,     ,     .

----------

**:    nickeler            ".

----------


## Ihor

> *             .*

  ,    ?

----------

. ?ͺ            "          쳺

----------


## laithemmer

**:    ,           ?    ,          .            ,  . 
   -    :          ?!  
,      - ,     ....
  ,   ,       -         :(

----------


## fabulist

> ,     .          , ,   ?

  ,  -    . ,    ,                .   .
   ?  ,    .  ,         . ..  ,        .
     -   ,      ,    .         .  " ".
   ,         ... .    ,  "   ".
,  ,   ,      - ,         (!)    1  16     ,   .    ,   ,       .   

> . ?ͺ            "          쳺

        .    ?      ,     .
      ? ͳ,   ...     ,  .

----------


## -

**:     ,   .  ,       .          ( ,  ,    )      .  **, ,  ,      .      .   .   .   .   .    ,   .    ,      !. .

----------


## RAMM

> ...,    ,                .   .
> ...

         .    ,              ,     ""    .
      .,   ,        .        ,     ,    .  , ,       .    . ,  ,    ,      .    

> ...
> ...           (!)    1  16     ,   .    ,   ,       .
> ...

  ,     .               .     . ,      ?

----------


## -

> ,              ,     ""    .

  , ,      (      )     -    1100  (, )?       , 3        ,  .    3     103 . ?))))    3  (, , ).  !)))  
,    -   , ,   ?    ,    ,        2-3  ,  ?      ,   ""))  
 - ,     ,          ?    , ,  ,     )    .    ,  , - "      ")) ,      ,  -,   .   ( ) ,        .    , ))

----------


## fabulist

> .

     " ". ..     , .... ..   .    

> ,   ,        .        ,     ,    .

  , .      ,  .    ,  ...  .
  ...             .    

> ...    . ,      ?

  ,    ,     . -   ...,  ,    20  -  .    -   ,    .  (),     .
       - , /, , /,   , ... 
:       ?   ?   ?      ...   

> , ,      (      )     -    1100  (, )?      , 3       ,  .    3     103 . ?))))    3  (, , ).  !)))

    ,     ,  ,  . -   .   ?   ...       . .
    ,     ,     .

----------


## -

> ,     ,  ,  . -   .   ?   ...       . .
>     ,     ,     .

      . .    .       .       (           ""),    ,    ,      )))            .   ,    .   -    .    , .    ,    -  . 
 ,   ,   ,    ,  ..   ,    ,        ..     ,      -  "   !    !  ,   ,  !" , ,    ,    . --)))
(  ,  ,    :)

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ,      -  "   !    !  ,   ,  !" , ,    ,    . --)))

  ))))))))))))) ,    . 
 :    ""   : " ,     ..."  ... "  ,   ..." ..."  ...".    : " ...   ,    "..."   ,    ".  ,     . , "" -   .    ,    . , .       : 
:      ?
:     .
:   ?
: .
:   ?
: ().
:   () ...
:   (  ) ?
:      . 
-         . 
        , -    ,     ()  .     **,    , , ,   .     "/ ". ֳ   ,   ,   -  ,   곳 .   .   .   ....

----------


## RAMM

> ...             .

  ,      .
  ,       ,   .     .   

> :       ?   ?   ?      ...

       ...  .   .     .          

> ,     ,  ,  . -   .   ?   ...       . .
> .

      1000 .  .  **:     

> , -    ,     ()  .
> .

  ,        ( .   , ,       ...

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ...  , ,       ...

      ?   . ,  .

----------


## amanuma

.        ()       ,     ?    ........      .              . http://newsme.com.ua/ukraine/event/39444/     (    )          .

----------


## rust

-   ?

----------

> .    ?      ,     .
>       ? ͳ,   ...     ,  .

            .     "" .                      .                .    .ҳ        (  )    

> **,    , , ,   .     "/ ". ֳ   ,   ,   -  ,   곳 .   .   .   ....

              .   .   .        .                           

> ...  .   .     .

    .     5    2       

> .

       .   

> -   ?

   .    "     ".    .       .         .          "   " "      " "      "               .  .

----------


## serg1975

.      ,           . ,     -  ,  ,     -.  ,   ,              .....  ?

----------


## fabulist

> .
> ...              .

   -  ,     ""  ',        ,   .   ""  ,  ...  ,   ....     .     -   ,   .   

> ...                .

  ,  ,   ...(<= ...... .....)   

> 

     .

----------

> -  ,     ""  ',        ,   .

   .              (  ).    "              "           .       .
     .             

> ,  ,   ...(<= ...... .....)

        .            

> .

                  ?   .ҳ    .      .       .
                     ,                            쳺.       ?   .
                                    .               .      

> .

      .    .   

> ,           .

                .                   *fabulist*,     *serg1975*,      .      .          ?   

> ,     -  ,  ,     -

  **:         .         .                       

> ,   ,              .....  ?

          .    .                   " .        ,        .

----------


## Waldemar

*serg1975*,    .      "   "    ***"    ,        ...   **,       ,        -    ...      ,      ,         ...
       "   ...      --...                ...    ,    2-3  ,   ...    , ,       (  ),       ...           ""... 
..   0,6 % ...    "?

----------


## fabulist

> ...       
> ...      .       .
> ...

  ...   .   ...  ...  ...    ...   -  .        .    , .   

> .    .   .         .

  ̳  ,    ,      ,      "".   ,    ,   , ,  .       (.  - "      "). 
     ?     . 
       .     .      ,       . ,  .  ,     ,      ,  :  ,   ί .
,   ,     .  -     ,  .    ,  . ͳ   ,   쳺.        .     . 
    ,   "",   .     ,    .     ...

----------


## S

> ...

    ...      ,            .    

> -  '    '

   ,     .  .    .        ; ,       .     ,         .      .
          ,     .  ,   ;              ,   ""    .   6     .    ,     ,  -   .    ,              .    ,         .        ,      .                .   , !    ,   ,    .
       - .   ,    ? ,  .  ,    ,     .  , ,   ,        .         - ,

----------


## fabulist

> ...      ,            .

  ,     .                 .
       .    

> ,     .

   ,     - ,       .
" "  ?    ,      .     ,  .    , ?    ,     ..      ...  ,  ... ,   ...      ...   

> , !

    ... ...       .       ,      ..  ....     ... ?
 ,      ...  ,       . 
 ,    ,      .... 
p.s.    

> , ,   ,        .        - ,

  , ,        ?   ,         .

----------


## V00D00People

,      ,    .    ,   ,    ,    ,     2 (!)   ...

----------

> [b . 
> ..   0,6 % ...    "?

               1,2     .      3-4              

> ...   .   ...  ...  ...    ...   -  .        .    , . 
>  ..

      .                    .       .        .                      .   

> .   
> ̳  ,    ,      ,      "".   ,    ,   , ,  .       (.  - "      ").

    .       ,  ,        .           .    .   ,,     .   

> ,   ,     .  -     ,  .    ,  . ͳ   ,   쳺.        .     .

                   .    . ,   ,   "                   .   

> .  
>     ,   "",   .     ,    .     ...

     

> ,     .  .    .        ; ,       .     ,         .      .
>           ,     .  ,   ;              ,   ""    .   6     .    ,     ,  -   .    ,              .    ,         .        ,      .                .   , !    ,   ,    .
>        - .   ,    ? ,  .  ,    ,     .  , ,   ,        .         - ,

  .   .ҳ    300 .                               .   

> ,     - ,       .
> " "  ?    ,      .     ,  .    , ?  
> p.s.   
>  .

          쳺  .           (        ).             (    )

----------

> ,     .                 .
>        .

   .                     

> ,      ...  ,       .
>  .

                    ,     .         .

----------


## S

> 

   ...            :,          : "", " ", " ", " "  ..   ,                " " .      

> ?

  ,  ,      .  ,   ,         ,   .   ,    -   , .            ,    . ,       ,    . 
        ,    ( ) ,     ,    .
      ,  ,   ""    (   , ,    " ").          ,  -       .  
             .    ,    15-16-17   ,    ,    ( ,     ) -           .

----------


## fabulist

> ,     .         .

   '     ?      ,    -  .   ?   

> .                   .

    : 
   , , ,   .
     ,    ?    

> .       ,  ,        .           .

    :
ֳ   ,   ,   -  ,   곳 .
     -  ,  ,  ,  .        ,    . ,   , .   

> .

    :   

> .     .      ,       . ,  .  ,     ,      ,  :  ,   ί .
> ,   ,     .  -     ,  .    ,  . ͳ   ,   쳺.        .

       .   ?    ,  , .   - .    ,  ³    ,    . .

----------


## S

> 

    ,     .

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ,     .

  .   

> ,  ,      .

       ,   .      .

----------

> ,  ,      .  ,   ,         ,   .  .

       .    "                             .           

> '     ?      ,    -  .   ?   
>   .

                            .      .        .      -,                         .   

> .   ?    ,  , .   - .    ,  ³    ,    . .

             .      .   

> -  ,  ,  ,  .        ,    . ,   , .

                                1  100.   "   .                          .                       ,         (   )           .                     .                           .
                        .                  .

----------


## serg1975

.  :   -   (     ),   -   - ,       ?,  ,    ,-       .    ,       "",-         . -             ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## fabulist

> .

      ,   ,     .    ...
    ,    .  ,   ,  ,  . ³       ..
   , ,  .    ?

----------


## RAMM

> .  :   -   (     ),   -   - ,       ?,  ,    ,-       .    ,       "",-         . -             ,  ,    ,    .

           ( )       ,          . - , , , .            .  **:     .       .
       -       ,  ,  ...
      .
         .

----------

> ,    .  ,   ,  ,  . ³       ..
>    , ,  .    ?

        .    (       ) .        ,            .  **:      

> **:     .       .
>        -       ,  ,  ...
>       .
>          .

   .             .                       (   )

----------


## fabulist

> .    (       ) .        ,            .

    ,   ,  . , " " -      ,   .        .      ,      -      .     ,     .

----------


## Ihor

,    ,   ,  -   ,      :)

----------

> -   - ,

           . .     .          ,   ,          .                

> ,   ,  . , " " -      ,   .        .      ,      -      .     ,     .

           .           .

----------


## RAMM

> ,    ,   ,  -   ,      :)

     ,  . 
"    (2004)       ,        .                20 . ,   ,          ,   ,   ,  , ,   .."  http://www.vremya.ru/2004/198/4/110920.html

----------


## Ihor

> ,  . 
> "    (2004)       ,        .                20 . ,   ,          ,   ,   ,  , ,   .."  http://www.vremya.ru/2004/198/4/110920.html

  
   - ,      ,         
        ,         :)  ,

----------


## fabulist

> ,

      .       -   .          - .
,      -    "  " -  ,  ,       ,   ..

----------


## Ihor

> .       -   .          - .
> ,      -    "  " -  ,  ,       ,   ..

   ,           ,   5      -   ,         .    
    ,       ,    (  23 )        ,         4,5%        ,   ,              9    9

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> ...
> ,      -    "  " -  ,  ,       ,   ..

     ,     .
.   ,     .      .     . 
  .

----------


## S

> 

  **,  :   . ,      ?         ,         ,    - .

----------


## GirlHavingFun

-  (  ,     , )  -   ,   ,    -    .      :( ,

----------

**:     

> **,  :   . ,      ?         ,         ,    - .

          .      .                   .                  . 
   . "  ,   ,       "
(           )

----------


## S

**:     

> 

  
 -   ,      .    ,         ,      ?
  ,      :
-      (  ,  ,    ,    );
-   ;
-    (   ,   ,      ,     ;     ,   ).  ** ,             -) ?;
-    ( );
      ?

----------


## -

**:     

> -      (  ,  ,    ,    );
> -   ;
> -    (   ,   ,      ,     ;     ,   ). ,             -) ?;
> -    ( );

        . ..    30  ,     ( ),      ,  ,     )    ,   ,       .  ,    ( )     ,     ,         )) 
   (   ).       )))))

----------


## S

**:     

> 

       -   
!   -    ,

----------


## Scald

**:    *-*, ,       -   ,  .     ,   ...

----------

**:     

> -   ,      .    ,         ,      ?
>  [/

           .   

> : 
>   ,      :
> -      (  ,  ,    ,    );
> -   ;
> -    (   ,   ,      ,     ;     ,   ).  ** ,             -) ?;
> -    ( );
>       ?

                 .                      ".        .          .         /㳿      (     ). .ͳ                .                  .                .    㳿          .             .
  .    "     "            "   .    .

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> *-*, ,       -   ,  .     ,   ...

               л.    ,              ,    ,   ,  .     -    ,  -  ,    .             -3  ,    .    ,    ,    .    ,       ,            ,    ,            .    . *  ,   ,   ,  ,  ,   -.*   ,             !    ..... 
. ,  .   
. , ,    
"      " - , ,   .

----------


## S

**:     

> 

    ,       ?   

> 

  ,   .       .   

> ,

     ,    .   ,     .     (, ,   .).

----------

**:     

> ,   .       .

           "  .                               .      .                     .           ,,       .         

> ,    .   ,     .

                      (     )     ,.         .

----------


## S

**:     

> 

    

> 

  ,   29        18- .     .   

> 

   ,   .   ,     ,  ,          .   ?

----------


## serg1975

. ;))) ,    ;)))   ,   1     .
RAMM , 100   ,    ""?   -    .. ,  .

----------


## RAMM

> . ;))) ,    ;)))   ,   1     .
> RAMM , 100   ,    ""?   -    ..,  .

          ,       ,     --?    ,  . 
serg1975,            ,  .       , ..    ,         ,    .  
       .  - "      ",   "      ",    .

----------


## S

> ,       ,     --?

      .   ,

----------


## serg1975

RAMM,            .          ,      ,        . ,      .  ,    , ,  ,    .    "".  "" ?.       ,         ,     .

----------


## S

> ,         ,

   ,              ,  ,   ,      ,    ,      

> 

  ,
*serg1975*? 
 .    ,   -  .    ,   ,  .

----------


## serg1975

-!!!      ,       ..,             ,  ,,     .               .     ,   .   .             -   , -     "    !".????

----------


## RAMM

> RAMM,            .          ,      ,        . ,      .  ,    , ,  ,    .    "".  "" ?.       ,         ,     .

  serg1975,  .    . . 
            . .     ,    .

----------


## serg1975

RAMM,     ,       .  .      ,  (   ),   .   ,      ,   ,  ... 
 ,       . ?

----------


## RAMM

> RAMM,     ,       .  .      ,  (   ),   .   ,      ,   ,  ... 
>  ,       . ?

  serg1975,     . ,    .
  .  ? ? ?            .    ? 
 .     .       .

----------


## serg1975

!!! ....       .  !!!     ,      ,       ..    ,          ""   ,           .

----------


## RAMM

> !!! ....       .  !!!     ,      ,       ..    ,          ""   ,           .

      ? serg1975,         ,       
(,         ,       ,    - )

----------

**:     

> . ;))) ,    ;)))   ,   1     .
> RAMM , 100   ,    ""?   -    .. ,  .

               .     **:      

> **:       
>  ,   .   ,     ,  ,          .   ?

             .            .         .       

> .  - "      ",   "      ",    .

                        .     䳺                        

> .   ,

                            .            

> -   , -     "    !".????

                    .           .       ⳳ    ,        .                .              1  3     .        .          .   

> !!! ....       .

                     .                 

> ,      ,       ..    ,          ""   ,           .

            .                                       .

----------


## S

> 

   **,      ,  ,   ,

----------

> **,      ,  ,   ,

              .            ()  ,   .          .

----------


## S

> ()  ,

  ,  -

----------


## Lera

,       . ,           . 
 ,.

----------


## S

> ,

              .

----------

> ,       . ,           . 
>  ,.

           .             

> ,  -

----------


## Ihor

> .

   
       ,    
  -   
    ! :)

----------


## S

> ,    
>   -

     ,   ,      -    ,

----------

> ,   ,      -    ,

  .       "

----------


## S

> "

   **,  .    -  .
,        ,        ?

----------


## Lera

> .

  ,         200

----------

> **,  .    -  .
> ,        ,        ?

  ͺ  .              .              .
           (   ),                                                           (                           ).
         . 
  .                              (         ,,            ).              (           )                       (     )      .     (        )                               .
           .

----------


## Ihor

> ͺ  .              .*              .*

    ,                -

----------


## RAMM

> ,                -

  ? *Ihor*,    ,     .

----------


## serg1975

,       . .    .  ,     .     .     ,  ,     .     . ,   ...............

----------


## RAMM

> ,       . .    .  ,     .     .     ,  ,     .     . ,   ...............

   ?      .

----------


## serg1975

.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RAMM

> .!!!!!!!!!

  ,  .       ,             .

----------


## nickeler

> (         ,,            )

    ,   ,    "   "  ,         ?           .        .              , ?   ?      -.   .     ,   .    ,  "".     ,     ... ,         ?

----------


## Tail

-    30-40    ,

----------


## serg1975

)))))

----------


## RAMM

> ,                -

              .   ,     . 
      .     .

----------


## serg1975

-!   ?    ! ! 
    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>     .

  .       .

----------


## serg1975

,      ,            . )

----------


## -

> -    30-40    ,

         .    ,         )

----------


## RAMM

> .    ,         )

   ,    ,      .

----------


## -

> ,       . .    .  ,     .     .     ,  ,     .     . ,   ...............

          (   )    .       ,  ,   (  , )   ?    ,          ,      ?  ,        .

----------

> ,   ,    "   "  ,         ?

  "ͺ  "       (         ).         (             ).

----------


## -

> ,    ,      .

  ,  ))      .  - ))

----------

> , ?   ?      -.   .     ,   .    ,  "".     ,     ... ,         ?

               .                 .
                    (          )   

> ,      ,            . )

            .

----------


## nickeler

**,   ,     .   ,    .     ....   **,       ... , ...  , .

----------

**:

----------


## aneisha

**:     

> .                 .
>                     (          )

      ,     ,  -. 
    ,    -    ,   .    :"  ,  ,       ?" , ,  ,     ,        ,           . 
 ,    : " , ,         ,      ,     ,     -   ?"  
ǲ: ,   ?   "" ? ,   ͳ, ,      , . 
ǲ:

----------

> **:     
>     ,     ,  -.

  **:                               .     

> **:     
>  ,    : " , ,         ,      ,     ,     -   ?"

  **:                    .                            "       ?              .

----------


## aneisha

**:

----------

> **:

  **:

----------


## -83

! !  ,     !       ,    ,    ,   ,      .    !         ..
    !  ,63 -   ,     ,  
 12.00   ( )   16.00

----------


## nickeler

*-83*,  !         㳺.    ,    "ͳ ,  ".   ,  - ,       ?         ",   !"    :    ,    .     ,   -   ?    11-       ..    ....   ...   .   ,      ,   ...

----------


## S

> ",   !"

   *nickeler*,      ""   ?   ?

----------


## -83

-,   .        2 .   20 .      ,        . 
 :      -  ,  -  ,    - .     - !
 ,     ,  , ,     ,           .
  -   ?  ?    ? -  ! 
     ? ,         ,    ,               .     ,    17       .

----------


## serg1975

"".  ,      ... ?(((       .-83       . ,     :)))

----------


## S

> - .     - !

   *-83*,   " ",      ?

----------


## serg1975

.)

----------


## -83

,  -   ,   .  -   (   )   

> .)

   "",  .

----------


## nickeler

*S*,  :      ?    ,   ?
    ,   .   . ...    !
  :    ,    ,  .      ... 
 -... ,

----------


## -83

,      olusinka58@mail.ru

----------


## -

-     .   (     "",       __ .  :   -     ,  -  .  "", .        .  , , .

----------


## S

> ?    ,   ?

   *nickeler*,      ,   .     .    ,  ,     , .     -  !     

> ,   .   . ...

   *nickeler*,            ... ... 
,     ,     ,

----------

> *-83*,  !         㳺.    ,    "ͳ ,  ".   ,  - ,       ?         ",   !"    :    ,    .     ,   -   ?    11-       ..    ....   ...   .   ,      ,   ...

                   㳺   .
                          㳿.
                     .                                

> *nickeler*,      ""   ?   ?

     .           " 곺      "                   
   

> ? ,         ,    ,               .     ,    17       .

                .

----------


## Ihor

> .   ,     . 
>       .     .

                !       ?:)     ,    ?

----------

> "".  ,      ... ?(((

      .                   躿     

> *-83*,   " ",      ?

----------


## Ihor

> (   )    .       ,  ,   (  , )   ?    ,          ,      ?  ,        .

   
           ,        ,

----------


## S

> " 곺

    ,          .   ,   ,    .  ,     .

----------

> *S*,  :      ?    ,   ?

   "     *****

----------


## serg1975

. ,  -   !       !

----------

> [b] 
>   :    ,    ,  .      ...

            㳿         .                                             

> -     .   (     "",       __ .  :   -     ,  -  .  "", .        .  , , .

             .                        .             .

----------


## LAEN

http://www.poltavaforum.com/poshuk-l...z-vipivki.html
        -     ..

----------

> ,          .   ,   ,    .  ,     .

        .                    .    .,,                        .         㳿          㳿    .

----------


## serg1975

.    )

----------


## admin

**:    *-83*,   ,    ,  ,              ?       ???
,          ,    ,            ?      볿?

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*, , !     ,   "    ... , ...   ,  .       ,     ...

----------


## RAMM

> !       ?:)     ,    ?

  *Ihor*,   .      .    __  ,     ?   -?    .           ,    ?    .

----------


## cheburek

...

----------


## nickeler

"  . , ,       (   )  .  ,      .  , .     ,  ?   ,      ,   .    ,        ,   ,      ,   . ..

----------


## serg1975

> "  . , ,       (   )  .  ,      .  , .     ,  ?   ,      ,   .    ,        ,   ,      ,   . ..

   .     -!

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,   . *     .      ,     ?*   -?    .           ,    ?    .

              ,       
    ,   ,    ,

----------


## serg1975

,     ,            .      ....,       ,        .  .((             .    , .......     ,-, ....   .    .    .....

----------


## RAMM

> ,       
>     ,   ,    ,

    . .    ? ,     ?       ?   **:    *Ihor*,    ,  .      .  ,         .

----------


## Ihor

> . .    ? ,     ?       ?   **:    *Ihor*,    ,  .      .  ,         .

----------


## S

> 

   -

----------


## -

> .                        .             .

    -  .          2   ,    ,  ))    .      .   )) 
  ,      ))   ,    ,   ,              ,   -  , ,    ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*-*, ,   .    
   ,    .      ,    ,         ... :      ,     .   ,           .  .    ,    ,    䳿  .   ,    ,   "       .      . 
      .  ,    .  , 䳺 , ,    "   ,   ".             ....   .
 :      ᳿       .  .      .    :          ,    ...           ""    .    .    ,       .          .

----------


## Sherhan

,   ,    .
   ,          ,     ,           . :        (    )     ,   ,    ()    ,         . 
,            ,         ,      ,     .
                  ,          .

----------


## sharasha

> (    )

  ,    ,       !

----------


## fabulist

> ,    ,       !

     ,     . ))

----------


## sharasha

> ,     . ))

       !!!))))))))))))
,    ,  .   .
    ,    ,   !)))))

----------


## RAMM

?    .,   ,      . 
==== 
       . 
          . ,  37-   ,   ,    , . 
          .       . 
   .    12  .  http://obkom.net.ua/news/2009-11-19/0952.shtml

----------


## vetal115

,          ,        ,          ,     .     ,   .         ,  ' ,           .       ,   ,     .

----------


## S

> 

   ,    .            :  .

----------


## LAEN

> .    12  .

      ?
 :
  ,   ...

----------


## vetal115

> ,    .            :  .

        .      .    100-200 ,     30,         .

----------


## S

> 30,

    .       .               ...

----------


## serg1975

> ,          ,        ,          ,

    !!!!!!!!!!!! 
,       .    -  ,    . -  (     , ,,,),  -.       ""   ?  ? - .    ??)

----------


## fabulist

-   ,    .   ,   -  .
 , ,   ...  " "  ?   - , .......   .

----------


## serg1975

.
   ,      ,    !
  "   "    ))

----------


## fabulist

> .

  ͳ,  . .

----------


## vetal115

> !!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ,       .    -  ,    . -  (     , ,,,),  -.       ""   ?  ? - .    ??)

                  .

----------


## fabulist

> .

      ?  ...  ,    ,  ... ...  "   "...    , ,  ?

----------


## serg1975

> ͳ,  . .

  !)  

> 

    ?    ?      ?     ""  .      )))    ....

----------


## vetal115

> !) 
>   ?    ?      ?     ""  .      )))    ....

    ,         .     ,    ,   ,    ,         .       .        .

----------


## fabulist

> ,         .       .

    ,  . ,   .  ,     " ".

----------


## serg1975

> .

   ??????????    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    ,     !!
    -  !   -  !    ()-   !!!      ???

----------


## vetal115

> ,  . ,   .  ,     " ".

    ,          .       ,     .

----------


## fabulist

> ,          .       ,     .

  ?    ,    ,   .    ,    .   , . )

----------


## vetal115

> ??????????    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>     ,     !!
>     -  !   -  !    ()-   !!!      ???

  ,     ,          ,        .     ,     *****      .     ?    .    ,    .    ,         ,     .   

> ?    ,    ,   .    ,    .   , . )

       ,    ,  .

----------


## fabulist

> ,     ,          ,       .

    !  !

----------


## serg1975

> ,     ,          ,        .     ,     *****      .     ?    .    ,    .    ,         ,     .

    ,        ?(   ).  !!!!!!!!!!!  -!!!!!!!!  ???????????    ????????? -  .   -  . -...........
 ..

----------


## aneisha

-.   (     )     ,    ( )  . 
       .  ?  ?  ,   ,       .    ,   ,   ,    .  ,        ,  .  
   .           .         ,  ,    ?   -     .       ,  ,           .    ,    . 
        , , ,   .       ,     ;       ;     . 
     ,        ,      . 
,       .

----------


## nevodka

*serg1975*,    18    .  15               .

----------


## fabulist

> ,       .

       ""? 
,  . ˳  )))
ֳ,      ....

----------


## serg1975

...)

----------


## vetal115

> ,        ?(   ).  !!!!!!!!!!!  -!!!!!!!!  ???????????    ????????? -  .   -  . -...........
>  ..

        ,    .            .  "  "    .              .      ,        (         ).      ,     .

----------


## aneisha

> ""?

   ))))  

> ֳ,      ....

  , ...  *vetal115*, ? ,  ,    ?      ,     - .     ,   .   , .

----------


## vetal115

> *serg1975*,    18    .  15               .

          18?

----------


## serg1975

> 

  ???????????????????????????????????????????????  ???

----------


## nevodka

*vetal115*, , , ,     . *serg1975* ,      . ..       ,       ,   .     .
   -    ( ),   - ( -).
   ,        ,        .
       .

----------


## fabulist

> .      ,        (         ).      ,     .

      :
         .   ,      ,   .  ,       .    ,      ,     ѳ ,   .

----------


## serg1975

> :
>          .   ,      ,   .  ,       .    ,      ,     ѳ ,   .

   !!!!!!!!     -

----------


## vetal115

> *vetal115*, , , ,     . *serg1975* ,      . ..       ,       ,   .     .
>    -    ( ),   - ( -).
>    ,        ,        .
>        .

        ,         ,         ,    .                     .      ?                 .       ,    ,    .

----------


## serg1975

.  

> 

    ?   .)              ))     )))      ""   ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?

   ,..      , "    "...  .

----------


## vetal115

> . 
>   ?   .)              ))     )))      ""   ?

         ,               .

----------


## Ihor

> . 
>   ?   .)              ))     )))*      ""   ?*

  
  :)

----------


## serg1975

""   ........

----------


## Ihor

> !!!!!!!!     -

  ,   !    

> ,               .

      ,      ,   ,     !

----------


## fabulist

> ,   !

      ,    (   )   .

----------


## vetal115

> :)

       .   

> ,      ,   ,     !

      .         .

----------


## fabulist

> .

    ,     .  , .
Ihor,  !

----------


## Ihor

> ,    (   )   .

   ,      !

----------


## serg1975

,    ,    " "-  "" . .
     ))))),   (   ) - .  ""  ..... ,   --...  ..(

----------


## vetal115

.

----------


## serg1975

> .

     )))))))))))

----------


## vetal115

,        .        .

----------


## serg1975

> 

   .    .
        ))))))))    " " :"      !"
     ,     )

----------


## vetal115

?

----------


## fabulist

> )))))

  ... .

----------


## serg1975

> ... .

   ?????????   ..-   ,     )))

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,     -  -  :) *vetal115*,       __       .

----------


## vetal115

serg1975.         ,  .         ?

----------


## serg1975

> 

     ?  ,  , .......   ........?
   .

----------


## fabulist

> ?????????   ..-   ,     )))

  ³           .  .

----------


## vetal115

> ,    ,     -  -  :) *vetal115*,       __       .

   ,    '?
        ',   .

----------


## serg1975

> ³           .  .

  ,   ..............    "." ))))    ))))))))-)

----------


## laithemmer

*vetal115*,  .    ,    -       . 
³    ,    ""     "  ". 
       - , , ?            ,               /?

----------


## vetal115

> ?  ,  , .......   ........?
>    .

    ,     .       ,     .          .   

> *vetal115*,  .    ,    -       . 
> ³    ,    ""     "  ". 
>        - , , ?            ,               /?

    '   ,      .

----------


## serg1975

> ,     .       ,     .          .

    ,  . .  .    "", ,   .   )))))))))))))))

----------


## laithemmer

> '   ,      .

               -  ,    ,        "":) ?    ?!

----------


## serg1975

> -  ,    ,        "":) ?    ?!

  !      ,..............???

----------

.
          ,  ,        .    .

----------


## vetal115

> ,  . .  .    "", ,   .   )))))))))))))))

   ,             .   

> .
>           ,  ,        .    .

     ,      ,      .

----------


## fabulist

> ,      ,      .

         ?    ?
  ,  ,   ,  ,    .      ,       ..  ,    " "     .

----------


## vetal115

> ?    ?
>   ,  ,   ,  ,    .      ,       ..  ,    " "     .

     ,       .          . 
         .

----------


## RAMM

,       ,   ( )   :    ,   ,   ,   ,   ,    .          .  ,    .
 ,            ()  .   . ,         -   .     ,     ,     .   .

----------


## fabulist

> ,        [ ,    ]

        , .
      .

----------


## saletell

?!!   20,   10.... 
  ,      ,         ?!!     (  50-),       (     ).  
           ?!! 
       .  
 ,      ! 
 ..  ...      ,         (  - ,        )

----------


## fabulist

> ?!!   20,   10.... 
> ...    (  50-),       (     ).  
> ... ,      ! 
>  ..  ...      ,..

              ,    ,  ... -  ...
   .     ,   .  , , , ,   .     .
           ,      ,    ...   .             ...  ...
  ,   .   ,     ? 
p.s.   ,          "",       ..

----------

> ,       .

         .
                .                             .
  .               ó .   

> ,    ,  ... -  ...
>    .     ,   .  , , , ,   .     .

     .    .          "      .      .  .     .            

> .    .
>         ))))))))    " " :"      !"
>      ,     )

                                .        䳿

----------


## vetal115

http://life.pravda.com.ua/problem/4b729cfb2c9c8/

----------


## rust

,       .      . 
   .     - .
 50 . **         .

----------


## serg1975

> .        䳿

     ?????????????????)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## LAEN

> ³    
> ³ ͳ | :  
>        ,  ,    . ,          ,     .     85  
>         ³ ͳ ,           . 
>       ,      .         ,        .      ,      ,             ,      -     ³ ͳ.  
>   ,             .   ,        .  
>  , ,    ,      ?  ,      .   ,     ,     ,      ,   ,   ³ ͳ. 
>                        .  
>    ,   ³ .  
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/society/1623/

----------


## laithemmer

> ,          ,     .

    

> 

           " "  ,     "**" ?
  ,   -  , .

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*, ,      .   -   .             (     )

----------


## admin

ҳ     ,    ,          .

----------


## Victorious

2 ,            ().    :    ,  ,    .
̳ (  )    :  ,       ,     .      .       ,    ,   . 
  ,       ,     . ,      . ,       . ϳ   "100 "  6  -       . 
        ,   ,  .   , -   ,     ,      . ,      ' ,  "     ",    ,   ...

----------


## Ihor

> 2 ,            ().    :    ,  ,    .
> ̳ (  )    :  ,       ,     .      .       ,    ,   . 
>   ,       ,     . ,      . ,       . ϳ   "100 "  6  -       . 
>         ,   ,  .   , -   ,     ,      . ,      ' ,  "     ",    ,   ...

    ,    ,   (70    250   ), ,       :)         :)

----------


## vetal115

,                ,                  ,   .
    ,    ,         .      䳿,          ,          .
    ,          ,    . 
  "    "    ,      ,          .

----------


## nerch

-   (          )           , ,  .        ?

----------


## serg1975

,    .,    .. 
            ??
   ,        . ,     ,     . ....    ??? ....             "".
      , ,   ,       ,      () ,  .     ""))))  ,      ,  ....

----------


## N

...    .    -?           200       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 200

      ?    ,     .

----------


## N

> ?    ,     .

      ?    - ... -  200

----------


## Gonosuke

. "  "() 
 :   

> 178.  , ,  
> 
>                     '   
>             (   ),   , 
>          ,       
> ,   , ,      
> (         )        
>       ,            
>    ,          ,  , 
> ...

----------


## Ihor

> . "  "() 
>  :

   

> '
> ,       , - 
> 
>  '    .

  ,               ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,               ?

   ,    .     .   ,      17  85(   '    ).

----------


## S

> 

   ! ()

----------


## serg1975

,   :   , -,........-   . !    .
  ,      ,  ,   ,  , ,     .   .     . ,   .

----------


## S

> 

        -   .   ,   , ,       .

----------


## serg1975

> -   .   ,   , ,       .

  , ,  ,         ....
    " ", ,  ,  .    -   .  - ""      ,   ..  .           .

----------


## S

> ....

       ?    ,     !   *serg1975*,       ,   .  
 ,        ,        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

    .    -    ))    ()        )))

----------


## serg1975

> -    ))    ()        )))

     ...............  ,   -............  ???

----------


## nickeler

.     .       ?  ,  ,     .  ,  -     ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,    . *    .*   ,      17  85(   '    ).  **

     ,  200

----------


## Gonosuke

200  ,    )))

----------


## serg1975

> 200  ,    )))

    " " .   . 178  ,   100   ....       .      " ".          .))
    ""  ,    ""  ,   .    ""    .      ,      ,    1000-1300    . ,     ,     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> " " .   . 178  ,   100   ....

  ,  .

----------

> .     .

         (?)  .       .    .      -  .  ,    ,    쳺,   )))). ,        ,     ,     . 
 ,   ,   ,     ,  '        . ,      '  ,        (,  ,      ,       .  ). 
       ( ,   ) -      .     ',    ,       .     )))
   :      .  ,    .  .

----------


## Waldemar

,  :"       22,00 "         : ",  ???",  - !!!
     ,               ,  ,    ,  :    ...  -   ,   22,00       ,     !!           ....  , !, ::     ??

----------


## vetal115

,     .            .  ,       .    ,   ,   ,       ,        ,    .

----------

³ !          "" ".   ""  ""     ,      ,    .   -   . ""   ,    ", .     .     ,     .    .   ( )   ,       ""     "         ,          ,    .   -    ""                .     .   ,          ,  ""    "     "  ",  , ,         .      -        .   ,     ,     ?          ,       "   "        -  .   .              .     .     ()   30-60,     .  ,   ,   .          .    ?   - .ͳ,4. 5-     ,          ," .     ?

----------

(  )        .                                 䳿 (              )

----------


## S

!       :   ,    .  -     ...

----------


## Ihor

> !       :   ,    .  -     ...

    :)

----------


## Def

**, **:         ?

----------


## drogomiretskiy

-  .            ,          ,            ,   ...                  ?...

----------

*drogomiretskiy*,         :)
         20-  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *drogomiretskiy*,         :)
>          20-  .

  *drogomiretskiy*     2   ()

----------


## drogomiretskiy

...
 25  ... 
  ...   
  ...

----------


## erazer

> -  .            ,          ,            ,   ...                  ?...

      -   -   -    .             ?

----------


## jamlife

?  ,    ,    ,   .)))     , ,  ,          .

----------


## admin

> ?  ,    ,    ,   .)))     , ,  ,          .

  ?         23   ?  (   -   ),  (    ,     ),    (   -    , ,     ).     ,    ? 
    "ͳͺ ",        ...   

> :)

   ,   .       ,  .       ,             .   '       .

----------


## nevodka

*fragov*,  ,

----------


## admin

> fragov,  ,

  ,   . 
, ,    ,   ?
,        . 
       23 , 򳺿  .

----------

,    11 ,  :   
 -  ,.
    - .   
.. a    ,  
...           .

----------


## LAEN

> ? 
>          ,         
>       ,      ,    ,    .         ,  ,               . 
>  ,      ,            - .        -   , .             .        ,          ,          ,       . , 䳺   (, ,     ),          .  -    ,  . 
>      ,    : ,          -             ,        (, , , ).      `       - ,         ,    .           . 
> ,      ,    : ,    ,     . ,               1000       100   . , ,      . 
>  - ,           ,        .         ,        . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/society/3726/   

> -   -   -    .

   .         .       ,     / .  .      1 .     . 
..     1 .,

----------

> - ,         ,

             -?

----------


## drogomiretskiy

.         .       ,     / .  .      1 .     . 
..     1 .,     [/QUOTE] 
P.P.S.           !!!   ,      ...    :)           !!!

----------


## kit

"" -     
   (   ,       )  
,   : http://scinquisitor.livejournal.com/11152.html
      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> P.P.S.           !!!   ,      ...    :)           !!!

           ))))

----------


## drogomiretskiy

40000     , .    ?

----------


## rust

...   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> 40000     , .    ?

  !        ))))

----------

> !        ))))

   )))) ???

----------


## drogomiretskiy

> !        ))))

  
.....                    ... ,   :)))

----------


## Gonosuke

> )))) ???

      ,       ))))   

> ....                    ... ,   :)))

     ,  **   ?     ,    ?

----------


## drogomiretskiy

,    ,     :)

----------


## Gonosuke

)) 
   - .   ,     .

----------

